# Processing E-4



## bkraai (Oct 3, 2011)

Can a lab cross process Ektachrome -X in C-41 or slide film chemicals? I have an old roll that I'd be curious to see what's on it.


----------



## compur (Oct 4, 2011)

See:
Old E4 Slide Film Developing


----------



## bkraai (Oct 6, 2011)

I have not heard good things about Rocky Mountain. I was just hoping for an option closer to home that wouldn't cost me an arm an a leg.


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 6, 2011)

I used to run a lab with an E-6 processor, and I remember that E-4 cannot be processed in E-6 chemistry under ANY circumstances; I believe that the processing temperature of E-6 was higher and the E-4 emulsion would just melt right off. I think that C-41 would not work either, for the same reason. 

There must be a way to process it, though, I'm just not sure what that would be.


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Dec 15, 2011)

I've read that e-4 can be processed in B&W chemicals, though I do not know the specifics.


----------

